# Resources- Recursos



## Vanda

*Suggestions welcome. (Please, PM  Vanda)*
 
*a. Dicionários e conjugador de verbos (dicionários inglês/português/galego/
mirandês/ caboverdiano/poliglota; thesaurus; falsos cognatos; corpora; )*
 a.1 CORPORA DA LÍNGUA PORTUGUESA

*b. Outros dicionários e glossários*
outros glossários (parte 2)

*c. expressões idiomáticas, gírias e palavras de baixo calão - (idioms, slangs and curse/vulgar words)*

_*d. frases básicas / Phrasebook e sons do português europeu e brasileiro*_ (listen to Brazilian and Portuguese sounds; Galician pronunciation; some basic sentences in Pt; type and listen to some words or sentences)

*e. CORRETOR ORTOGRÁFICO e acentuação de caracteres*

*f. Curiosidades linguísticas *

*g. mídia (rádio e outros)*

*h. cultura*

*i. gramática - main grammar points for foreigners*

*- Grammar FAQ: tópicos gramaticais mais procurados*

*j. letras de músicas (lyrics)*

k.italiano e português

l. francês e português

m. corretor ortográfico


----------



## Vanda

*
CORRETOR ORTOGRAFICO novo acordo 

CONVERSOR ortográfico

Tabela de IPA

Acentuação - Caracteres ASCII *
Tabela de acentos e caracteres especiais.

Brazilian portuguese

_http://portuguese.typeit.org/__ - acentuação para português e outras línguas_
_http://dawn.thot.net/cd/3.html -como acentuar em português, francês, espanhol e italiano
http://www.microsoft.com/globaldev/tools/msklc.mspx-_*The Microsoft Keyboard Layout Creator* http://puzzles.about.com/library/weekly/aa000508.htm?iam=sherlock_abc - acrônimos/ inglês


----------



## Vanda

*Gramática

Sintaxe histórica do português
http://www.instituto-camoes.pt/cvc/aprender.html- tudo sobre português: gramática, cultura, recursos digitais, etc.
http://www.orbilat.com/Languages/Portuguese/Grammar/- gramática descritiva da língua portuguesa (em inglês)
* http://pessoal.sercomtel.com.br/assis/English/Portuguese
grammar in a nutshell
http://www.orbilat.com/Languages/Portuguese-Brazilian/Brazilian-Grammar.htm- Brazilian PT grammar
http://www.inf.ufrgs.br/~emiliano/conver/geral_i.html- paradigm of the Portuguese verb conjugation

VERBOS (EMPREGO DOS MODOS E TEMPOS)- verb tenses usage in PT
http://www.resenhas.com/principal/index.asp- recceba regras gramaticais, etc, por email
http://www.linguabrasil.com.br/- particular grammar issues in PT
http://www.sualingua.com.br/01/01_pergunte_indice.htm- as dúvidas mais constantes respondidas por especialista
http://www.resenhas.com/resenhas/ver.asp?id=1817&auth=39665&- pronomes relativos
http://www.cursoderedacao.com/p_c/sub_pag.php?filter=C&cat=7&art_codigo=108- gramática de A a Z
http://br.geocities.com/konkero/curso.htm- curso de português brasileiro
http://www.languageguide.org/english/grammar/br/part1/what.jsp- inglês/português (com som)
http://br.geocities.com/helcio_domingues/index2.html- BR Pt grammar- for english speakers
http://www.deltatranslator.com/delta/grammar.htm- BR PT grammar guide
http://www.orbilat.com/Languages/Portuguese-Brazilian/index.html- Brazilian Portuguese
http://www.linguateca.pt/Diana/download/portugisisk.html - português para estrangeiros
http://www.brazilianportugues.com/index.php?idcanal=105 - Brazilian Portuguese
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brazilian_Portuguese - Brazilian Portuguese
On Learning BR PORTUGUESE - tips and resources
http://www.easyportuguese.com/- português para estrangeiros (with audio)
http://concursos.correioweb.com.br/prepare-se/dicas_portugues/dicas_portugues.htm?codigo=261- dicas de português (muito bom) 
http://educaterra.terra.com.br/sualingua/01/01_pergunte_indice.htm -Dúvidas gramaticais em língua portuguesa
http://www.univ-luspiov.it/portoghese/tudo_e_todo.htm- tudo versus todo
http://www.logosconjugator.org/owa-verb/verba_dba.verba_main.create_lang_page?lang=PT&tota l_verb=4972 - conjugador de verbos
http://www.inf.ufrgs.br/~emiliano/conver/geral_i.html - paradigma da conjugação verbal portuguesa (site em inglês)
http://www.radames.manosso.nom.br/gramatica/verbousos.htm- usos dos verbos
http://www3.telus.net/linguisticsissues/presperfect.html-Present Perfect in Brazilian Portuguese and the Challenges 
 http://www.gramaticaonline.com.br/gramatica/gramatica.asp - Gramática on-line
_http://www.portugues.com.br/__-_ gramática (apenas a primeira página é liberada)
_*http://ciberduvidas.sapo.pt/* *-* dúvidas em português (excelente)_
http://www.radames.manosso.nom.br/gramatica/preposicao.htm- preposições
http://www.aclassedapalavra.hpg.ig.com.br/preposi.htm - usos das preposições
http://www.aclassedapalavra.hpg.ig.com.br/conjun.htm - conjunções
http://www.aclassedapalavra.hpg.ig.com.br/verbo.htm- verbos/ conjugações
http://www.orbilat.com/Languages/Portuguese-Brazilian/Studies/index.html- sujeito no PT brasileiro
http://intervox.nce.ufrj.br/~edpaes/abreviat.htm- abreviaturas e siglas
http://www.revisoeserevisoes.pro.br/lng/pt/gramatica_plural.php- plural forms
_http://www.paulohernandes.pro.br/glossario/indice.html - glossário de gramática e lingüística_
_http://www.rainhadapaz.g12.br/projetos/portugues/gramatica/casos/casos3.html - tira-dúvidas_
_*http://users.ox.ac.uk/~srp/ciberportugues.html** -* recursos lingüísticos_
_*http://www.sk.com.br/sk-idiom.html** -* expressões idiomáticas_
_http://www.mailxmail.com/curso/idiomas/portugues/capitulo11.htm - site em espanhol

study book _Brazilian admission exams exercises


----------



## Vanda

http://dictionaries.travlang.com/ItalianPortuguese/- dicionário italiano/ português
http://www.abolsamia.pt/glossario/italiano_AF.asp - glossário técnico
http://dizionari.corriere.it/ - dicionário italiano/inglês, italiano/francês, italiano/alemão

dizionario medico - italiano


----------



## Vanda

http://dictionaries.travlang.com/FrenchPortuguese/ - dicionário francês/português
http://www.wordreference.com/conj/frverbs.asp - conjugador de verbos - francês
http://www.cnrtl.fr/dictionnaires/expressions_idiomatiques/parcourir.php- dicionário de expressões francês/português
http://www.abolsamia.pt/glossario/fr_pt_AF.asp - glossário técnico
http://www.gsit.fr/glossaire/fr/Lettre_de_Change_Releve_LCR.htm- glossário francês/inglês de termos comerciais
http://www.fflch.usp.br/citrat/glossario/gloss/arquivo_glossario11.htm- glossário de contabilidade
http://www2.uol.com.br/modabrasil/biblioteca/glossario/a.htm- glossário de moda
http://perso.orange.fr/robert.courtiau/GLOSSAIRE.HTM - glossário (francês)
http://www.dictionnaire-juridique.com/definition/appel-en-garantie.php- glossário jurídico (francês)

dicionário Larousse francês e outros idiomas

Pequena lista de falsos amigos

Vocabulário panlatino da difusão e da distribuição do livro


----------



## Vanda

*a. Dicionários e conjugador de verbos*
www.wordreference.com. – inglês, francês, espanhol, português, italiano
Aulete digital - o mais atualizado dicionário de português 
http://www.priberam.pt/dlpo/- Língua Portuguesa (português europeu) *Conjugação de mais de 13.000 verbos*
conjuga-me
*conjugador

CONVERSOR PARA A NOVA ORTOGRAFIA
VOCABULÁRIO ORTOGRÁFICO*

*CONJUGADOR DE VERBOS- here you can conjugate your Portuguese verbs*
*CONJUGADOR VERBAL do FLIP* - DICIONÁRIO PT EUROPEU
*Regular Portuguese Verbs*

*conjugador de  verbos reflexivos e pronominais
CORPUS do Português*
Corpus do português.

CORPUS DO PORTUGUÊS
*Dicionário de estrangeirismos*

*LISTA COMPLETA DAS PALAVRAS QUE MUDARAM A GRAFIA SEGUNDO O NOVO ACORDO*

*dicionário de sinônimos (português)
dicionário de sinônimos

dicionário de sinônimos e antônimos (português)*

*dicionário de sinônimos*

*corpus histórico do português (textos *entre 1380 e 1845) - versão em inglês

*dicionário terminológico*

*temáticas do português - com equivalência no inglês*

*termos da UE multilíngue.*
*como usar determinada palavra no inglês numa frase*

*dicionário da língua galego-portuguesa*

*http://baixaki.ig.com.br/categorias.asp?cat=18&order=down*http://alcor.concordia.ca/~vjorge/Thesaurus/indices.html- thesaurus do português do Brasil
Dicionário Infopédia da Língua Portuguesa dicionário português e outras línguas
http://dictionaries.travlang.com/EnglishPortuguese/ - English-Portuguese 
http://www.majstro.com/Web/Majstro/frames.php?gebrTaal=eng - English-Portuguese 
http://www2.uol.com.br/michaelis/ -Língua Portuguesa
www.freedict.com/onldict/por.html - Inglês- Português
http://www.sk.com.br/sk-fals.html - falsos cognatos
http://www.ultralingua.net/ - Inglês – Português
http://www.majstro.com/ - multilíngüe
glossário de português europeu e brasileiro - http://www.pitoresco.com/consultoria/variedades/29.htm
http://www.ipv.pt/anglicismos/angl_a.htm - anglicismos
Priberam - Machine Learning and Natural Language Processing - dicionário de português caboverdiano
Información | Xunta de Galicia- dicionário galego
DicionÃ¡rio Estraviz - dicionário galego
http://www.agal-gz.org/modules.php?n...ms&eid=3&ltr=A - dicionário galego de fraseologia
http://www.lusografia.org/carlosdurao/contrastivo-L.htm - dicionário contrastivo galego-português
This domain name is registered with Netim- dicionário mirandês-português
http://www.corpusdoportugues.org/- corpus do português, 45 milhões de palavras (Português e Inglês)
http://acdc.linguateca.pt/index.html/ - corpora da língua portuguesa
http://alcor.concordia.ca/~vjorge/Thesaurus/C/co.html - thesaurus da língua portuguesa
http://www.linguativa.com.br/novo/- dicionário de dificuldades da língua portuguesa
http://pt.wiktionary.org/wiki/Página_principal- dicionário poliglota(significados, etimologia, pronúncia)
http://linguistica.insite.com.br/cgi-bin/conjugue - - conjugador de verbos
http://rimas.mmacedo.net/- dicionário de *rimas d*a língua portuguesa
http://www.nababu.org/?p=863- vocabulário incomum
http://www.hostdime.com.br/dicionario/a.html- dicionário português (digite)
dicionário de sinônimos


----------



## Vanda

*Glossários de línguas *
*
Conversor de medidas*
* Terminologias oficiais  línguas da EU. *
*glossários diversos port/europeu e port/brasileiro*
*DICIONÁRIO DE MIRANDÊS- *http://www.bragancanet.pt/dicmirandes/in.html
 
*AUXILIARES DE TRADUÇÃO *

http://www.soleis.adv.br/abreviaturas.htm-siglas e abreviaturas
Multilingual Glossaries - multilíngües
Dicionários especializados, glossários e listas de termos  vários temas
*dicionário de língua brasileira de sinais *LIBRAS
hr lexicon - home- recursos humanos - multilíngüe
http://www1.dnit.gov.br/arquivos_int...R-700-GTTR.pdf rodoviários
http://www.pinho.com.br/dicionario/A.htm- logístico

- * jurídicos
como funciona um processo judicial *
Dicionário jurídico - DireitoNet-  jurídico
Glossário Jurídico :: STF - Supremo Tribunal Federal jurídico, português
http://www.portuguese-us-law-dictionary.com/private/  ingLês/português
http://www.almg.gov.br/gloss/Portugues_Ingles/l.asp- jurídico português/inglês
Leis da União Européia 
direito comercial 
http://www.pailegal.net/chicus.asp?rvTextoId=1496163619- jurídico/ família
http://www.law.cornell.edu/wex/index.php/Categoryefinition- Legal English  with definitions
inventory glossary 
*-  técnicos **dicionários técnicos on-line*

*dicionários técnicos inglês/português*
http://www.fao.org/biotech/find-form-n.asp - biotecnologia
http://www.iema.es.gov.br/default.asp- termos ambientais

*construção e carpintaria*
termos da construção civil 
glossário de construção civil e arquitetura
engenharia civil 
http://www.fazfacil.com.br/reforma_construcao/telhado_4.html - telhado
www.forma-te.com/mediateca/download-document/4331-*tecnicos*-da-*construcao*.html  - (muito bom)
glossário de carpintaria  English/ Portuguese
glossário de termos de arquitetura
Glossário sobre madeira
*
informática*
http://dicionariodeinformatica.com.br/-
http://www.dicionarios-online.com/eletronica.html- 
http://www.mbonline.com.br/dicionario/dicionario_p.htm
http://www.printingtips.com/glossary-term/t--2106/semiautomatic.asp-  printing terms (English)

*eletrônica, energia, telecomunicações, petróleo*
http://www.dicionarios-online.com/eletronica.html- eletrônica, informática, telecomunicações, transporte
http://www.duke-energy.com.br/IN/Neg...o_completo.pdf- energia
http://www.angelfire.com/al/Geografia/glossario.html#- petróleo

*marketing*
http://www.marketingpower.com/mg-dictionary.php - marketing inglês
http://www.merkatus.com.br/08_dicionario/index.htm- marketing português
*
medicina*
dicionário médico - português
http://mq.nlink.com.br/~stefan/dicionario.htm#curiosidades- 
Ciências da Saúde- english/portuguese/spanish

*negócios*
http://www.aprendendoaexportar.gov.br/informacoes/incoterms_fob.htm-  exportação

*seguros*
http://www.susep.gov.br. (menu inglês/glossary)técnicos (ingl/port)
http://www.dcrseguros.com.br/dicas.htm- seguros

*topônimos, agricultura, madeira
gentílicos*
http://www.portaldalinguaportuguesa....ction=recursos- recursos (terminologia, acordos ortográficos,topônimos)
http://www.abolsamia.pt/glossario/ingles_AF.asp - técnico
http://www.demec.ufmg.br/disciplinas...3/dictermo.htm- técnico ing/port
http://www.fao.org/aims/ag_intro.htm - técnico (agricultura, alimentos, meioambiente).
http://www.clickmacae.com.br/?sec=84&pag=pagina&cod=33- naval
*http://www.eurosilvasur.com/portuguese/lexique_lettre.php?lettre=A&debut=60- *madeira (pt/esp/francês/inglês)

* contabilidade, finanças, economia
glossário financeiro
http://economia.uol.com.br/glossario/index-a.jhtm* financeiro  (português)
Glossário do BACEN - Banco Central Brasileiro (português/inglês)
ECONOMIA INTERNACIONAL 
* http://inglescurso.net/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1224&Itemid=131- *finanças e contabilidade http://www.portaldecontabilidade.com.br/glossario.htm- contábeis
http://www.thectr.com/glossary/portuguese.htm- mercado de opções
http://www.gesbanha.pt/contab/contgf/c_gf_a.htm- contabilidade/ações (europeu)
http://www.richarddoty.com/?page_id=26- economia (inglês)
http://www.investorwords.com/ - financeiros (english)
*
  música e futebol* *e outros esportes*
http://www.linguaestrangeira.pro.br/...io_futebol.htm- futebol, inglês/port
http://www.firstbasesports.com/soccer_glossary.html - em inglês: soccer/ futebol
http://english2share.blogspot.com/2008/04/football-vocabulary-english-english.html - English Football Vocabulary
http://www.bbc.co.uk/worldservice/learningenglish/grammar/vocabulary/football.shtml- football/soccer glossary
http://br.geocities.com/helcio_englishteacher/soccer.html- futebol inglês/português
http://futebol.incubadora.fapesp.br/portal/regras/FrontPage- regras de futebol
dicionário do tênis
http://www.conteudoglobal.com/esportes/beisebol/index.asp?action=posicoes_beisebol=  posições dos jogadores de beisebol
dicionário do tênis - inglês/português

*publicitário *
http://d2dbr.free.fr/dicionariopublicitario/a.php- dicionário publicitário

*mídia*
glossário de jornalismo
glossário de telejornalismo
http://screenwriter.sites.uol.com.br/glossario.htm- roteirista
vocabulário do roteirista - cinema
http://www.geocities.com/Hollywood/1110/voc_cinema.html- cinema
glossário de produção gráfica

*roupa*
*Fabric & Fashion Terms*
 Textile Industry - Men's fashion glossary 
http://www.estilistateen.com.br/novo/girias/girias3.htm- termos e gíria
fabric and cloth -  EN

*

*


----------



## Vanda

*ENCICLOPÉDIA. áreas temáticas

**Engenharia automóvel*
http://www.jrdias.com/jrd-links-3.html- várias línguas
http://br.geocities.com/helcio_englishteacher/carglossary.html- car terms  Portuguese
glossário automotivo (car) port/inglês
*
termos naúticos 

d. expressões idiomáticas, gírias e palavras de baixo calão
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=759269&highlight=prov%E9rbios+c%F4micos
*  Expressões nacionais e regionais, brasileiras e portuguesas
http://www.r2cpress.com.br/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=3634- origem de diversas expressões idiomáticas
http://falabonito.wordpress.com/2007/06/26/expressoes-idiomaticas/- expressões idiomáticas
http://www.amigosdolivro.com.br/materias.php?cd_secao=551&codant=- expressões idiomáticas
gírias da galera
Provérbios ingleses traduzidos
Brazilian idioms and slangs 
dicionário de gírias
dicionário carioquês
http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lista_de_expressões_idiomáticas- expressões idiomáticas (Brasil, Angola e Portugal)
http://www.sk.com.br/sk-idiom.html- diferenças idiomáticas entre português/inglês
http://www.soutomaior.eti.br/mario/paginas/dic_a.htm- dicionário de folclore!!!
glossário de termos do blues
http://www.learn-portuguese-now.com/brazilian-portuguese-expressions1.html- Brazilian expressions
http://www.historiadetudo.com/expressoes-populares.html- expressões populares (origem)
http://www.dicionarioinformal.com.br/- dicionário informal (Brasil)
*Página de provérbios em várias línguas*
http://www.sonia-portuguese.com/Wordoftheweek/tarde.htm- word of the week
http://www.sonia-portuguese.com/text/slang.htm- gírias/slangs
http://www.dicionarioinformal.com.br/- dicionário informal
http://www.perguntascretinas.com.br/dicionario-brasileiro-de-prazos/- glossário de prazos e outros relativos à cultura brasileira
http://geocities.yahoo.com.br/brumaximus/dicceara.html *-* Dicionário do Ceará (nordestino)
http://www.manezinhodailha.com.br/Scripts/Manezario.htm- gírias de Santa Catarina
http://www.geocities.com/Area51/Quadrant/6996/dicionariodegirias.htm - Gírias
*http://www.cruiser.com.br/giria/**- *Gírias
http://gasodj.musicblog.com.br/25657/LETRA-A/- gíria das ruas
http://www.cruiser.com.br/giria/jornal.25.06.04.htm- gírias usadas no livro "Cidade de Deus" 
http://www1.folha.uol.com.br/folha/especial/2002/traficonorio/girias.shtml-
termos usados no tráfico de drogas
gírias urbanas 
http://www.dicionarioinformal.com.br/index.php- dicionário informal
http://64.233.169.104/search?q=cach...cionario+informal&hl=pt-BR&ct=clnk&cd=6&gl=br- pequeno dicionário de feminilidade para rapazes
http://lookreadcomment.multiply.com/reviews/item/1- dicionário gay brasileiro
http://natura.di.uminho.pt/jjbin/dac- dicionário de calão e expressões idiomáticas
http://natura.di.uminho.pt/~jj/pln/calao/dicionario.pdf - dicionário alternativo  
http://www.notam02.no/~hcholm/altlang/ht/Portuguese.html - dicionário alternativo 
http://www.brazil-brasil.com/pages/4letter.htm - glossário alternativo
http://www.revistaandros.com.br/dicionario.html - glossário masculino
http://www.brazzil.com/blamay98.htm- dirty words/slangs
http://www.glosk.com/BR/Pau_Brasil/-928911/pages/GÃ­ria_sexual/1116_pt.htm- gíria sexual


----------



## Vanda

_*Frases básicas / Phrasebook e sons do português europeu e brasileiro*
Listen to a Brazilian accent. 
Listen  Portuguese words._




  - Português fluente
3 dicas para falar como um português nativo (europeu)




_*Learn to listen to Portuguese*(European)_

"Aprender a ouvir Português " - Instituto Camões - Hear the words and sentences to complete the exercises (audio/com som)     
_ 
http://www.putfile.com/organizemedia?ulvid=1- sotaques brasileiros e portugueses_
Português - Guia de palavras com audio e imagem. Muito bom!

PORTUGUESE PRONUNCIATION

Pronunciation guide many languages (Port/English/Spanish/German, etc)

_Portuguese language, alphabet and pronunciation - listen to the Portuguese alphabet (including consonants, diphthongs, triphthongs sounds)_
Introduction- pronunciation: vowels, consonants, diphthongs, diacritics (The Idiot's guide to Portuguese)
Home - PodCasting Brasil- *PODCAST *- interviews, articles -advanced level - possibility of mp3 download -
Língua da gente - podcast - beginning -elementary - intermediate

LEARN BRAZ PORTUGUESE
LEARN BRAZ PORTUGUESE AUDIO - mp3

http://www.agal-gz.org/modules.php?name=Sections&op=printpage&artid=15- (listening) *pronúncias Galega, Portuguesa e Brasileira*
http://www.sonia-portuguese.com/text/pronunciation.htm- pronúncia: regional, européia e brasileira e outros
http://br.geocities.com/bancodesotaques/- banco de sotaques brasileiros e portugueses
iG - Últimas notícias, fotos, vídeos, esportes, entretenimento e mais.- ouça *SpeakU*P
_http://www.smartphrase.com/Portuguese/po_general_words_phr.shtml - glossário de frases básicas _
_*EasyPortuguese - Learn Portuguese Free Online** -* português básico _
http://homepage.mac.com/mikeharland/dtup/brazport.html- português brasileiro versus português de Portugal
_*Meu WordPress – Só mais um site WordPress** –* frases com áudio 
*Alfabeto portugués - Portugués** -* português básico

*Dialect samples *- Listen to Brazilians (and others) English accent_

*type your sentence and listen to it(choose Portuguese)*

Acapela Group | Home- digite sua frase
_http://actor.loquendo.com/actordemo/ - digite e ouça sua palavra
1destinyproductions.com - ouça português europeu e brasileiro
http://pt.wiktionary.org/wiki/Ap%C3%...pron%C3%BAncia - lista de sons do português_
http://www.instituto-camoes.pt/cvc/hlp/geografia/mapa06.html- dialetos portugueses (Europeu)
_http://www.instituto-camoes.pt/cvc/contomes/ - ouça textos em português europeu
http://www.radames.manosso.nom.br/gramatica/fonemas.htm - fonemas da língua portuguesa_
http://www.orbilat.com/Languages/Portuguese-Brazilian/Brazilian-Phonology.htm- fonologia do PT brasileiro
_http://www.answers.com/topic/portuguese-dialects- portuguese dialects_
*Write the word yourself and listen to it  (European Portuguese)* _http://www.projetoaspa.org/cristofar...publicacao.php- fonética
http://www.uefs.br/sitientibus/sitie...o_dos_sons.pdf- fonética
http://www.brazzilboard.com/viewtopic.php?p=3284&highlight=#3284- pen friend
The Portuguese language continuum In https://www.jbe-platform.com/content/books/9789027263186 and Brazil._


----------



## Vanda

*Curiosidades linguísticas 

História da Língua Portuguesa
Fenômenos da evolução fonética
Você pesquisou por curiosidades | Scritta Online curiosidades da língua*
Orbis Latinus :: The Languages :: Table of contents- todas as línguas latinas
A língua portuguesa- zonas dialetais brasileiras
A Estação da Luz e o Museu da Língua Portuguesa - museu da língua portuguesa
http://revistalingua.uol.com.br/ - revista da língua portuguesa
http://www.instituto-camoes.pt/CVC/h...sil/index.html- história da língua portuguesa no Brasil
http://mirandes.no.sapo.pt/- sobre a língua mirandesa
http://www.culturagalega.org/- cultura galega

OUTRAS LÍNGUAS
ouça inglês australiano


----------



## Vanda

*Mídia: rádios e outros*
http://www.rtp.pt/rtpi/?headline=31&visual=3- aprenda português europeu (com vídeo)
http://www.brazilianportuguesepod.podomatic.com/- Brazilian PT podcast
http://radio.musica.uol.com.br/canai...tilo=bossanova - rádio on-line, vários estilos
https://www.jumptv.com/en/channel/bandtv_g/- online television network
http://www.online-television.tv/country/29/ - TVs on line
*www.radios.com.br/** - *rádios 
*http://www.radiocubik.com/** - *rádio 
*http://www.jbfm.com.br/** - *rádio 
*http://www.wwitv.com/** - *TV
*http://www.radio.usp.br/aovivo.php** - *rádio 
rádio gospel 
http://www.buscamp3.com.br/radiobr.asp - rádio mp3
*www.cinemabrasil.org.br/roteiroteca/index.html** -* Roteiros de filmes brasileiros

*música e dança*
glossário de balé


----------



## Vanda

*Cultura*
http://www.hkocher.info/minha_pagina/port/port_q14.htm - provérbios portugueses e brasileiros
http://www.igeducacao.ig.com.br/mate.../321323_1.html- origem de algumas expressões populares
http://www.brasilchannel.com.br/bras...?area=folclore - folclore brasileiro, danças, festas, lutas
http://www.rtp.pt/wportal/sites/tv/portugal_retrato/index.shtm- retrato social de Portugal
http://www.opatrimonio.org/pt/patrimonio.asp?ver=brasil- vínculos  culturais entre as culturas galego-portuguesa e brasileira
http://www.bibvirt.futuro.usp.br/index.php - livros falados, literatura
http://virtualbooks.terra.com.br/fre...portugues1.htm - virtualbooks, literatura brasileira e portuguesa
http://www.ebooksbrasil.org/nacionais/index.html - e-books
http://www.dominiopublico.gov.br/pes...508A4128D89381- livros de domínio público
http://super.abril.com.br/superarquivo/index_superarquivo.shtml- revista Superinteressante - artigos gratuitos
http://www.blocosonline.com.br/liter...n/pn000000.htm- poesia moderna brasileira
http://www.hottopos.com.br/videtur12/proverin.htm - alguns provérbios e expressões traduzidos para o inglês
http://www.brasilprofissoes.com.br/verprof.php?codigo=678- profissões brasileiras
http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Categor...1ria_do_Brasil - culinária regional brasileira
http://www.mundopequeno.com/- blogs de brasileiros pelo mundo
http://www.brazzilboard.com/viewtopic.php?p=7913&highlight=#7913- Brazil and Portuguese resources


----------



## Vanda

_*Letras de Músicas
**http://www.lyrics.com/** -* letras em geral_
_*http://letras.terra.com.br/**-* letras em geral 
*www.bossanova.mus.br** –* bossa nova brasileira
*http://www.azeitao.net/zeca/disc.html* canções tradicionais portuguesas
*http://www.egeac.pt/festasdelisboa/2002/marchas.htm* marchas portuguesas
*http://attambur.com/OutrosSons/Portugal/SonsPortugal.htm* músicas contemporâneas
http://www.praiadasletras.hpg.ig.com...rete_menu.html- tradução de músicas internacionais para o português
_
_ 
_


----------



## Vanda

_*corretor ortográfico*_

*Novo corretor ortográfico (de acordo com as novas regras)*
_http://www.flip.pt/FLiPOnline/tabid/96/Default.aspx - Corretor ortográfico PT BR e PT_
_http://orangoo.com/spell/__- corretor ortográfico_


----------



## Vanda

Uso do artigo:
o/a - perda do artigo antes de nomes próprios - artigos + pronomes possessivos - antes de possessivos - artigo definido - nomes próprios e artigos definidos

Pronomes: 
tudo e todo

Pronomes pessoais:
vocês e vós, - uso da segunda pessoa em Portugal, - o senhor, a senhora, você, tu , - teu e tua, Brasil, 

Colocação pronominal:
colocação pronominal 1 / colocação pronominal 2 / colocação pronominal 3 

Porque/ porquê/ por que 

Tempos verbais: 
mais-que-perfeito - imperativo 1 - imperativo 2 - infinitivo 

subjuntivo 1/ subjuntivo 2 /  subjuntivo/conjuntivo 3 / futuro do subjuntivo 4
uso do imperfeito do indicativo pelo condicional/futuro do pretérito.
ainda o presente perfeito


----------



## Vanda

- *glossários angolano, lusitano e brasileiro, tupi-guarani

glossário moçambicano

GLOSSÁRIO DE LINGUAS LATINAS

*
* http://refoias.net/glossarioU.html- glossário *português (região Monchique)*
* http://luandanews.blogspot.com/2005/09/dicionrio-angolano-portugus-explicado.html- pequeno glossário angolano
http://www.pitoresco.com/consultoria/variedades/29.htm- pequeno vocabulário lusitano para brasileiros e vice-versa
http://www.areaindigena.hpg.ig.com.br/dicionario.htm - pequeno dicionário tupi-guarani


----------



## Vanda

*Outros glossários (parte 2)*

*mineiração*
termos relacionados à lavra subterrânea

glossários temáticos (várias línguas)


*AVIAÇÃO*
glossário ing/port

*náutico*
acessórios de navio
glossário ilustrado offshore (pot/inglês)
glossário de equipamentos portuários

termos de informática (inglês / português) portal da Microsoft
*
slang, expressions*


glossário de termos da umbanda
Informal Brazilian Portuguese



*de busca*
http://www.infomet.com.br/glossario.php glossário de busca, termos ingles/português
 animal sounds


----------



## Benvindo

nam45 said:


> ... sorry for not using accents, i dont know how to make them on this computer)



Hi Nam45, since you mentioned it... I'm not sure if this will work with your keyboard, as mine is a Brazilian one (ABNT standard), but try this: to write any character from the list below, press the <ALT> key on your keybord, and while holding it pressed, press the number on the list to the right of the character you want to write. Example, if you want to write the character â, hit <ALT>+131, the result will be... â. If you'll use the numeric keyboard, remember to press Num lock first. Hope it will help.

Character   Number​ á         160​ à         133​ â         131​ ã         198​ ç         135​ é         130​ ê         136​ í          161​ ó         162​ ô         147​ õ         228​ ú         163​ Á         181​ À         183​ Â         182​ Ã         199​ Ç         128​ É         144​ Ê         210​ Í          214​ Ó         224​ Ô         226​ Õ         229​ Ú         233​


----------



## Vanda

ATTENTION: From now on everybody with keyboard without accent characters has a new resource. Please read the thread below:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=8306984#post8306984


----------



## Vanda

Vanda said:


> Genteeeeeeeeee... Atenção Atenção Atenção!!!
> 
> Ganhamos! Já temos os caracteres acentuados para aqueles que não têm teclado português. Agora não tem mais desculpa. É só arrastar o símbolo para dentro do post.
> 
> Vejam, quando for digitar seus posts, no alto do quadrinho à direita, 2a fila, lá estão eles:
> àáâãéêíóôõúç
> 
> Bom proveito!
> 
> 
> Exemplo neste post (click in the second post board)


----------



## Vanda

GLOSSÁRIOS COMIDA



*de cozinha e vinhos*
http://www.vinhoverde.pt/PT/vinhover...io.asp?letra=A - vinho

*glossário de vinhos*
http://www.chucrutecomsalsicha.com/dicionario.html-  ingredientes culinários
http://www.uni-graz.at/~katzer/engl/index.html*http://www.uni-graz.at/~katzer/engl/index.html** -* temperos (spices)
*cortes de carne* (português)
cortes de carne (several languages translation)
barbecue glossary - http://www.teclasap.com.br/2011/04/10/vocabulario-basico-em-ingles-na-churrascaria/
meat cuts - several languages
cortes de carne de porco

tipos de bife/ carne inglês, português, espanhol, francês
*glossário internacional de carnes *(português, inglês, espanhol) 
http://www.deliciasdacozinhamineira....glossario.html- cozinha mineira
http://www.brasmeat.com.br/- corte de carne (inglês/esp/portugês)


----------



## portumania

you know any portuguese dictionary with IPA? The resources do not have any


----------



## Archaicos

If you're interested in a paper book, there are a few:

Collins Portuguese Dictionary (Rio pronunciation)
ISBN-10: 0061260509
ISBN-13: 978-0061260506

The Oxford New Portuguese Dictionary (non-Rio pronunciation, São Paulo?)
ISBN-10: 0425222446
ISBN-13: 978-0425222447

Larousse Portuguese Pocket Dictionary (Rio pronunciation)
ISBN-10: 2035410088
ISBN-13: 978-2035410085

I've used all three together with some internet resources to understand the Brazilian Portuguese pronunciation, i.e. how to correctly read written words. These dictionaries were very helpful, although it took quite some time to figure out the discrepancies.


----------



## Vanda

CORPORA




Corpus Informatizado do Português  Medieval (*CIPM*)
Corpus de Referencia do Português Contemporâneo (*CRPC*)
Corpus do Português (Mark Davies / Michael J. Ferreira)
Parsed Corpus of Historical Portuguese (Tycho Brahe)
Projeto AC/DC
Linguateca
Projeto Lácio-Web do NILC
Projeto Vercial


----------



## Vanda

Meninos(as), já temos as maiúsculas acentuadas!
Tentem abrir uma ''janelinha'' para digitação e cliquem no sinal +, et voilá!


----------



## Vanda

Quer saber como usar determinada palavra no inglês numa frase? (Clique no link a seguir)

This site lists example sentences for a variety of words.


----------



## Vanda

Gírias em inglês sobre drugs


----------



## Vanda

Dicionário de divisão silábica.


----------

